# I wish we had a separate category for recipes



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 2, 2014)

so that we wouldn't have to scroll through a gazillion posts to find the one we "think" we remember!

An afterthought: it could have sub-categories like meat/poultry, desserts, soup/stew, breads, entrees, vegetables, casseroles, breakfasts.

Pretty please?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2014)

Georgia.  There IS one; it's called Food & Drinks.   Scroll down from "Forum".


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 2, 2014)

Um. Yes. That's where I posted...Food and Drinks. I meant a category apart from Food and Drinks..."Recipes" with sub-categories for specific things...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> so that we wouldn't have to scroll through a gazillion posts to find the one we "think" we remember!
> 
> An afterthought: it could have sub-categories like meat/poultry, desserts, soup/stew, breads, entrees, vegetables, casseroles, breakfasts.
> 
> Pretty please?



Thanks for your suggestion GeorgiaXPlant.  For now we added a sub-forum for Recipes, under the Food and Drinks Forum.


----------

